# labeled as brandtii



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

it is exactly 2 inches from tip of nose to tail. cost me 20$ so im a bit suspicios lol.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

that doesnt look like brandtii to me. manueli maybe?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

it's possible, try taking the picture straight on...level with the fish. i think the angle the pic was taken at is deceiving. look at these 2 pictures of my brandti...one taken straight on and one taken at an angle...he looks much slimmer at an angle.


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

i tried to take a couple more but from straight on the flash messes with the glass. i dont see any white on your piranhas anal fin, thats another reason im leaning toward a denticulatus. im gonna try to somehow get a better pic, but he is small and moves around alot lol.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

thats 100% denticulata....No where near a brandti with that kind of tail.

by the way, did u get this from TFD fish?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

easiest way to tell is how the anal and dorsal fins line up....

http://www.opefe.com/brandtii.html



Dawgz said:


> thats 100% denticulata....No where near a brandti with that kind of tail.
> 
> by the way, did u get this from TFD fish?


i'd agree with that assesment


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

no i got it from PetzUnlimited in carlisle pennsylvania. no idea who they got them from. they had a couple. im calling tomorow when their open to tell them what they have and bitch lol. also gonna see where they got them. how much should a 2 inch dentic. cost?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. denticulata. ID complete.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

roughly anywhere from 12-15 bux on average but stores can markup whatever they like.

It might not be their fault tho, the person they got it from (the importer) probably got a list of piranhas, and somewhere in south america someone is using a old book that has dents labled as Brandti...there was a whole issue on that, i think i read it on here

http://www.opefe.com/genusPygopristis.html

Here is a quote taken from that page, first line

" I first purchased P. denticulata (then classified as S. brandtii in an old piranha book) in 1964."

thats what im talkn about.



hastatus said:


> P. denticulata. ID complete.


And the piranha god has spoken...


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

> P. denticulata. ID complete.


ok thank you very much. i do like him/her though. does anyone know if the white band on his anal fin will stay as he gets older? i cant really see it in some of the opefe pics? i think its the most beautifull fish i have the colors are quite striking.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The band will likely fade out to a darker border with old age. But normally, its remains visible for some time.


----------



## fromroswell (Jan 23, 2005)

Dont go chew anybody out, go back and buy the rest. There is nothing nicer than a schoal of denticulata. You will have a very colorfull and active tank.


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

think i should at least call and tell them what they are selling? think they would even care?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You can tell them, they might appreciate it..........or they may just argue old captions and photos.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Those bastards! My LFS is pulling the same crap! That is a denticulata, I bought one from them! Our LFS's must be using the same distributors! I gave them a peice of my mind when I realized a day later. Then the owner tried to play it off as a fluke and fed me the old "well then you are lucky denticulata are worth twice as much" line. "the distributor sold them to us as brandtii." What a F---in Kuh-nuck! They just got in some 5inch "brandtii" and guess what? Big suprise! Freakin denticulata! I am grateful in a sense, I think they are very underrated and the price was decent. Mine was about 2.5 inches then costing $15.99. HE grew to 3.5 inches in less than a months time. Just bought it about 5 weeks ago. I had to pull him outta of my natt tank cuz he was bullying them! They don't bite the RB natts really, just head butt them alot and chase em, bent my RBP's over and showed them who the vegetarian really was LOL. They are territorial and can be fin nippers, much more aggressive than the pygos, but much less teeth usage. He mauls feeders right in front of me, yet is less nippy with tank mates. Cool little guy,thinks he is a red devil LOL. Good buy all in all, just angry about the missleading tags...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

If your located in areas like OH, PA and around this general area... you can bet that these "cheap brandtii" came from TFD.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> If your located in areas like OH, PA and around this general area... you can bet that these "cheap brandtii" came from TFD.


lol that was my first impression, check my first post hahaha...

TFD makes me laugh sometimes....lol


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> If your located in areas like OH, PA and around this general area... you can bet that these "cheap brandtii" came from TFD.


lol that was my first impression, check my first post hahaha...

TFD makes me laugh sometimes....lol
[/quote]

What a bunch of tools! I like the little denticulata though, he's got balls, and quite the peronality, not to mention he is a cute lil guy even though he can be a little devil. He looks so innocent, thats the best part LOL!


----------



## GameDogg (Dec 2, 2003)

That fish, like already stated is a pristo. Denticulata. I have been keeping piranahs since 1983 and for most of those years the Denticulata were known as Branti's. It hasn't been to fairly recently that the classicafications have been somewhat set in order. I still know then as barantis in my mind!

To me they are the one of the coolest piranhas. All the Pristo's actually like to school, unlike the serras who don't actually school but just barely tolerate each other. As anyone who keeps serras together for any length of time will tell you ........mostly tail nips but many time huge chunks gone missing....I hate that, !!!! go buy some more and get one of the coolest schoals going!

George

I keep 5 of them that are all over 6" and are always on the move. (these piranhas rarely sit still)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. denticulata. ID complete.


----------

